# Can I get some feedback on my grow??? Thanks



## stunzeed (Jan 22, 2007)

I have 6 plants on a 19 on 5 veg cycle. They are planted in 15gal pots filled with a local nursery's premium potting soil. They are under a 1000w HPS. I am growing (2 "Chronic" clones and the rest are clones from unknown strains. I am using superthrive and Botannicare Gro Pro veg fertilizer. Please give me some feedback. Thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 23, 2007)

*As far as i can tell everything looks good. The plant in the one pic is yellow but i'm sure that's just from the 1000 watt hps. Why do you have them on 19/5 lighting? Just curious. *


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 23, 2007)

The 19 on 5 off was just to split the difference from what everyone seems to debate. 20/4 or 18/6. Can you tell me anything about the "Chronic" strain? Thanks

Stunzeed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 23, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> The 19 on 5 off was just to split the difference from what everyone seems to debate. 20/4 or 18/6. Can you tell me anything about the "Chronic" strain? Thanks
> 
> Stunzeed


*I see. Here is a link to a list of strains. If you stroll down Chronic is right in there.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2206*


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 27, 2007)

Here are some updated pics. I had a nitrogen problem but its fixed now. #3,7, and 8 are the "Chronic" strain from clones and the rest are unknown dank from friends clones it is between 2 strains for #s 1 and 5. Silver Haze or Fuckberry which is supposed to be a blueberry and alaskan thunderfuck cross. Sorry if the language offends anyone but I did not make these names up and I am hoping that you can help me figure it out. Thanks..


Stunzeed...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 27, 2007)

*Whats going on stunzeed. What do ya need help figuring out? *


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey TBG. The only help I need right now is if you can help me identify a couple plants. I just wanted to post some new pics to show any progress. Im sure at some point I will need some help with something or other. Thanks for lookin at the thread.


Stunzeed...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 28, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Hey TBG. The only help I need right now is if you can help me identify a couple plants. I just wanted to post some new pics to show any progress. Im sure at some point I will need some help with something or other. Thanks for lookin at the thread.
> 
> 
> Stunzeed...


*When you say identify do you mean male or female or the strain? *


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 28, 2007)

I dont know if its possible to figure it out by seeing pictures but I do have  it narrowed down to two different kinds as I have said above. I will keep posting pics as they change. Thanks...


Stunzeed...


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Jan 29, 2007)

you have Chronic which is an indica strain... the #4 & 5 pics are definitely sativa type strains, you can tell that immediately by the differences in the leaves.  Sativa's have narrow leaves while Indica has wide broad leaves.  When yu go to flower just remember that the Sativa's usually take longer to mature.  Looking good, what ever you are doing keep doing it.  I am a hydro grower, so I don't have advice for you on growing, hydro I would start them to flower at 12-15 inches tall.  That's my two cents eace:


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks R68!!! I was wondering though, I have 8 foot ceilings and 15 gallon pots. I am trying to maximize my yield. How long should I wait to bloom them? They are growing really fast. Thanks all!!!



Stunzeed...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 29, 2007)

*How old are they? What ya wanna do is wait for either alternating nodes or pre flowers which usually take about 6 to 8 weeks depending on the strain. This is a sign that your plant is mature and ready for flower. *


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks TBG, I am not sure how old they are but I have had them about 3 weeks. The tallest is 13 inches. Here are some updated pics. Sorry Im not a great photographer. They were transplanted about 2 weeks ago but I battled two transplants as the soil was crap the first time and the one in pic two had a major Nitro defficiency due to nute lock out. Now disreguard pic one  and two for this question. Now pics 3 and 5 are supposed to be the same strain but they are not looking so much anymore. My question is for the strain Chronic will the leaves tend to grow fat or more skinny? Also how many points should the leaves have? 3,5, or 7 for that one? All plants are green now just yellow due to the light. Thanks guys!!


Stunzeed...


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 29, 2007)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> you have Chronic which is an indica strain... the #4 & 5 pics are definitely sativa type strains, you can tell that immediately by the differences in the leaves. Sativa's have narrow leaves while Indica has wide broad leaves. When yu go to flower just remember that the Sativa's usually take longer to mature. Looking good, what ever you are doing keep doing it. I am a hydro grower, so I don't have advice for you on growing, hydro I would start them to flower at 12-15 inches tall. That's my two cents eace:


Does the strain Chronic tend to grow with more Sativa or Indica traits as it is crossed? #3 above is the one I believe to be 99% for sure The Chronic but tell me what you think. Thanks for your two cents

Stunzeed..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2007)

*Tried to find a picture of a small Chronic plant for ya but could only find one in full flower. From what i have read it has more of the Indica traits. Here is the pic i found. *


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome TBG thanks! I would be really interested in seeing a grow journal on this strain if anyone knows where I can find one. Thanks all!

Stunzeed..


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Jan 30, 2007)

Here is an idea... 
"I Grow Chronic" is a DVD http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/i_grow_chronic/


----------



## Brouli (Jan 30, 2007)

this video is on you tube


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 30, 2007)

Is the video about the specific strain "The Chronic"? Oh yeah You Tube is a great source of information. I like the Jorge Cervantes , and Growing Dutch. Thanks guys and gals!

Oh yeah it is a little off the subject but you tube has a very clever video of a Jamie Kennedy song called "Circle circle dot dot". It is a very basic song, pretty comical actually but it is so catchy and the video is really clever. Take a big bong hit and check it out. 

I just found out that video is from a fan who won a contest of who could make the best video for the song. I do warn you..... It is rap..... And it is on a eh 7 mabey 8 year old level.


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 2, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Mr Green Grows White Widow and AK-47 in the movie I grow Chronic But any how you have a nice big grow room there, Lookin good


 



Thanks Opencountry,
They have changed alot in the last week. On my days off I will take more pictures. About the size of the room, yeah it is pretty big and it has forced air heating and cooling so temp is easy to control in there. I would get more plants except it is a med grow and in my area you can only have 6 mature plants per card. Soon I will be a caregiver for another card holder which means 6 more plants. I can have a total of 4 cards at my grow site and hope to as this is quickly becoming a very entertaining hobby to say the least.

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 2, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Mr Green Grows White Widow and AK-47 in the movie I grow Chronic But any how you have a nice big grow room there, Lookin good


 
Is that the video of the guy painted green? If it was it was pretty good but get on you tube and check out the Jorge Cervantes grow vid. Thanks guys and gals.

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 4, 2007)

Here are some updated pics.


Stunzeed..


----------



## hillbilly farmer (Feb 7, 2007)

nice grow


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey guys. Here are some new pics. These are about 2 weeks old plus rooting time for the cloning process. Let me know what you think.

Stunzeed..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 9, 2007)

*Me thinks you got yourself some beautiful looking ladies right there. Very nice man. :aok: *


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 9, 2007)

:banana: Thanks TBG. It is insane how fast these girls become women on ya. I came home today from work and got 1 1/2 inch growth on one plant in 9 hours.


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 11, 2007)

Day 18 veg. Here are some more pics.

Stunzeed..


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 11, 2007)

hmm i was wondering if the time for the veg cycle would change if using different lights .. im sure it would...


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 11, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> hmm i was wondering if the time for the veg cycle would change if using different lights .. im sure it would...


 
Im not quite sure what you mean. 

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 12, 2007)

Pic number 5 is 27 1/4" as of 5 min ago


Stunzeed..


----------



## theyorker (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice grow going Stunzeed...


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 13, 2007)

Looking great for 18 days veg.  :smoke1: you da "*Bomb-Diggity*"


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Looking great for 18 days veg. :smoke1: you da "*Bomb-Diggity*"


 
Thanks Bro,

I got up today and took a look and today was the first sign that they are outgrowing the area I have them in. They are exploding with growth everyday.  Faster than any I have had before them. I will post new pics tonight. Thanks everyone for your feedback. 

Stunzeed..  :2940th_rasta:


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

whoops


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

Here ya go guys and gals.


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## 420smoker (Feb 13, 2007)

Beautiful greenery bro.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

That is going to make one snip snap sack.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

At 18 days your making us want to kick ours over.  Very nice.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Frank. I thought mine looked a little ahead of schedule but I thought I just wanted to believe that cuz we all put so much time and effort into our crops. Thanks for checking out the thread!

Stunzeed..


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 16, 2007)

What the **** are you feeding them besides what you said.  Those things are freaking huge and look great.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 16, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> What the **** are you feeding them besides what you said. Those things are freaking huge and look great.


 
Thanks NGT.eace: 

Stunzeed..


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 16, 2007)

You still didn't answer the question, is it an "ancient chinese secret"? :rofl:


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 16, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> You still didn't answer the question, is it an "ancient chinese secret"? :rofl:


 
Something like that.  Anyway my tallest plant is 36" tall now and the next behind it is the "Chronic" strain and it is 24" tall and looking really nice. The shortest is 17" and the rest are in between somewhere. I will take more pics on my days off and at this rate they should be huge by then at the rate they are going. 23 days and counting...

Stunzeed..


----------



## Brouli (Feb 17, 2007)

if you use *superthrive*   thats what you get


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 17, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> if you use *superthrive* thats what you get


 
Actually superthrive and Liquid Karma. Thats what I think makes the difference. Good luck my fellow stoners.... 



Stunzeed..


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 18, 2007)

More pics more pics!


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 19, 2007)

Day 26 Veg. 


Ok Ok Frank.. .eace: Everything is going great and the patient that I am growing for said the actual med card came in the mail yesterday. I will take a pic of that if anyone is interested at what one looks like. I have never seen it either so I am curious too. The indica looks droopy cuz she just got water and she droops alot every watering. They are taking tons of water too. Here are some new pics. Please leave feedback so I can get some opinions and or tips. Thanks

Stunzeed..:farm:


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey stunzeed,

Did you LST those?


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 19, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Hey stunzeed,
> 
> Did you LST those?


 

NO sir.

Stunzeed..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 19, 2007)

What do you want the final height to be? Just remember in flowering they will get 2 to 3 times bigger!!! Grow looks effin amazing though! Good luck with them!


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 19, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> What do you want the final height to be? Just remember in flowering they will get 2 to 3 times bigger!!! Grow looks effin amazing though! Good luck with them!


 
Hey BBP,

They are gonna be huge I agree but I am gonna experiment a little with side lighting. I was actually positioning the lights just before I started posting. I am putting white plastic on one wall and hanging my lights about 30 inches away from that pointing at about a 45 degree angle at the plants and the wall. I am hanging another 1000w HPS today as well so I can give them some growing room but I am concentrating alot of light on them. I will post pics when I am done If anyone is interested in seeing.

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 19, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> What do you want the final height to be? Just remember in flowering they will get 2 to 3 times bigger!!! Grow looks effin amazing though! Good luck with them!


 
 Oh sorry I didnt  answer the height question. With the side lighting I am hoping it will slow down vertical growth a little and bush them out a bunch and grow some  nice side nugs. I have 8 foot ceilings so they can grow as tall as that. If they get bigger than that I will cross that road when I come to it.There are alot worse problems than 8 foot plants. 

Stunzeed..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 19, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Oh sorry I didnt  answer the height question. With the side lighting I am hoping it will slow down vertical growth a little and bush them out a bunch and grow some  nice side nugs. I have 8 foot ceilings so they can grow as tall as that. If they get bigger than that I will cross that road when I come to it.There are alot worse problems than 8 foot plants.
> 
> Stunzeed..


Lol! That's true!:headbang2:


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 20, 2007)

Here are some new pics.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey all,

I have applied for my second card now so I am taking on 6 more plants. I just got homw from getting 4 of the new plants. They are Thai-Tanic clones that are well rooted and pretty established. I am gonna transplant them tommorrow or the next. As soon as I can get to the plant store. I am going to start a new journal when they go into bloom since they will both be in seperate areas. I will keep everyone updated. Also what can you good people tell me about the Thai-Tanic strain? Thanks

Stunzeed..eace:


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 24, 2007)

:ccc: The new ones in the bags are Thai-Tanic. Let me know what you think.

Stunzeed..


----------



## rami (Feb 25, 2007)

lookin great man...u got some nice bushy plants there..keep it up


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are looking very nice and bushy.  Clearly someone knows what their doing. Those 1000hps must just force feeding those babies the light.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 25, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Those are looking very nice and bushy. Clearly someone knows what their doing. Those 1000hps must just force feeding those babies the light.


 
Thanks Frank eace:


----------



## highlife (Feb 27, 2007)

they look great k.g. g


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 6, 2007)

Let me know what you think.

Stunzeed..


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow that's a nice crop going...  They are going to yield a half pound a piece if flowered now I bet.  They look a little heavy on the N don't you think?  Maybe its just me... or the strain.  Either way, props.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the rep points and the feedback DLToker. I am hoping to pull 8 oz per plant on the big ones. Anything more would be awesome and unexpected!!

Stunzeed..:farm:


----------



## noodles (Mar 9, 2007)

What do you mean by applying for another card? Are you growing somewhere legal? Did you say your growing medical mj? Just curious because I stumbled upon some medical mj on a site wondering what exactly is the difference.

Later


----------



## rami (Mar 9, 2007)

nice...dont u think its time to flower these babes man...ther huge..haha.. good luck wit ur grow.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 9, 2007)

WOW MAN!   Just WOW!   Hell on my first grow i'm shooting for an O wet a piece from my plants. 

Post pics of harvest man!  ALso would love to know cured weight!   Lovely man!  Just lovely!  You have inspired me to create big bushes.

Not if only my plants felt the same way.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey thanks Diz. I would encourage you to grow trees only if you have a med liscense to grow legally. If not who cares just get as much as you can by other means since its illegal anyway. Thanks for the positive feedback I really appreciate it and yes those big bushes sure are pretty to look at.

Stunzeed..:farm:


----------



## degagegod (Mar 9, 2007)

" eudaemonistically stunning "


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 10, 2007)

Looking really healthy bro, this is well on it's way to being an epic journal.:aok:

So jealous of you and that thai-tanic....so many strains, so little time...

Eman:ccc:


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 10, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Looking really healthy bro, this is well on it's way to being an epic journal.:aok:
> 
> So jealous of you and that thai-tanic....so many strains, so little time...
> 
> Eman:ccc:


 
Yo Eman hows it goin. I havent heard from you in a while. Gals have came a long way huh? Thai-Tanic is a great strain and next go round the Thai-Tanic clones should be as big or close to as big as the big ones I am about to flower. Thanks all for stopping by. 

"You stay classy San Diego"

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 10, 2007)

degagegod said:
			
		

> " eudaemonistically stunning "


 

Thanks I think.

Stunzeed..


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 10, 2007)

I was doing a few transplants and it occured to me to add something.

Your tree method with side lighting really caters to indica phenotype expression...maybe the mountainous type?  I think you know what I mean if you think about it.  If not, checkout that article I posted in my journal by DJ Short one more time.  Something to think about when choosing future strains maybe....2 cents and all ya know.

I dug this up for you too:

Thai-tanic 
Developed : Thailand, USA, Holland, F-1 hybrid 
Sativa / Indica :Mostly Sativa 
Appearance :Very resinous, thick heavy buds 
Smell / taste :Chocolate Thai, with Skunk undertones 
High / strength :Extremely strong, a clear up high 
Yield per m2 :High 
Sowing time :May / June 
Outdoor harvest :November (Holland) 
Flowering period :9 - 12 weeks (12 hrs indoor) 
Don't panic, this one will only take you up and up and up!

A very compact Sativa variety, classic chocolate Thai smell and taste. The Skunk father dominates only in fast maturation, high yields and general vigour. A heavy crystal producer that is extremely potent with a trippy cerebral high.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 10, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> I was doing a few transplants and it occured to me to add something.
> 
> Your tree method with side lighting really caters to indica phenotype expression...maybe the mountainous type? I think you know what I mean if you think about it. If not, checkout that article I posted in my journal by DJ Short one more time. Something to think about when choosing future strains maybe....2 cents and all ya know.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Eman. Just thinking about it is making my mouth water!!!


Stunzeed..eace:


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 12, 2007)

I started the big ones on Jan 23 and the other ones a couple of weeks ago but they go into bloom as of tommorrow morning. Here are some new pics.

Stunzeed..eace:


----------



## SMoKING Blees (Mar 13, 2007)

REP POINTSSS!!!
haha Stunzeed genius **** !
Im blown but that blew me away seenin that ****:dancing: :bugger: :clap:
How did u shape this beautiful WOMEN!
get back to me please


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 13, 2007)

SMoKING Blees said:
			
		

> REP POINTSSS!!!
> haha Stunzeed genius **** !
> Im blown but that blew me away seenin that ****:dancing: :bugger: :clap:
> How did u shape this beautiful WOMEN!
> get back to me please


 
Yo SB. Thanks for the points. I am happy to see that you like the grow. I will keep you posted when they bud.


Stunzeed..:farm:


----------



## rami (Mar 13, 2007)

u gon have a hell of a yeild on these babes...keep that shiit up man...propz.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 13, 2007)

:farm: Thanks forthe rep points Rami, I really appreciate it. They are in their first 12/12 right now and I will take pics soon.

Stunzeed..


----------



## high_man (Mar 15, 2007)

hey dude anymore pics, im going to be doin this very soon just need  to know how long did u veg for and a question for a pro grower are those pots going to be big enough for such a big grow i was told that roots stop growing when they start flowering is this true sorry for the question but i really would like to know befroe i start this, btw those great man i think they are the best lookin plants iv seen in a while good luck with the grow


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 15, 2007)

I bet you he had to call discovery channel to help him take pics of the forest he has.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks you guys are studs. I vegged the buggers for 43 days. Its a long time but the yeild in the long run is way worth it. as far as roots. I think they grow throughout the life cycle and I have 15 gal pots and let me tell you, those are plenty big. Focus on getting as much light on your girls as possible. That is the key to trees.

Stunzeed..:farm:


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey all sorry its been so long. I have taken on a third med card as a caregiver so I am forced to move my grow into a big unfinished 456 square foot room. I am in the middle of insulating it and finishing it now. As for my plants they have been in bloom for 2 weeks now. Damn they are monsters!! I will take some pics soon and post them. 

:joint:  Stunzeed..


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 28, 2007)

*Yo Stunzeed, i saw you vegged them girls to a good size  we vegged ours for about 60 days and they are about 6 foot tall 

Looking forward to seeing some pics  maybe even see some signs of sex*


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry its been so long since I updated. I am beginning week 3 of flower in my new bigger grow room. 5 1000 watt lights on my crop. Let me know what you think..

Stunzeed..:farm:


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow!  Nice set up... Aren't you "wasting"  a lot of light due to the plants being so far apart or do you just want to get the lower buds to develop to their full potential?


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 1, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Wow! Nice set up... Aren't you "wasting" a lot of light due to the plants being so far apart or do you just want to get the lower buds to develop to their full potential?


 
Yeah I want the lower buds to develop because I am growing legally with a medical marijuana card so I want to develop the number of plants I can grow to their full potential so I am within legal limits:cop:


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 2, 2007)

Just hung Vortex fan and temps are staying right at 78 degrees. 


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 8, 2007)

Here are some updated pics. Day 25 Bloom. Let me know what you think.

:farm: Stunzeed..:farm:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 8, 2007)

:farm: I think that's alot of weed there stunzeed.


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 8, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> :farm: I think that's alot of weed there stunzeed.


 

I hope so RBH!!!!!!!!!


Stunzeed..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2007)

*Whats going on stunzeed. Man o man the ladies are looking great. :aok: The only thing your jumgle is missing is a monkey swinging around.   As always your doing one hell of a great job my friend keep it up. *


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 9, 2007)

So impressive. I envy you. Cant wait to hear what you pull from this crop. It's going to be HUGE!


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 9, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats going on stunzeed. Man o man the ladies are looking great. :aok: The only thing your jumgle is missing is a monkey swinging around.  As always your doing one hell of a great job my friend keep it up. *


 


Dang...... Thats what I was missing,....... a monkey. I will make sure to pick one up when I go out.:smoke1: :smoke1: :smoke1: :smoke1:


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 12, 2007)

:farm:Whoops it week three day 6. Here are some pics for you guys. The tallest plant I have is over 7 feet tall. Now that I am in the big room I cut the string that had been tying it down and now that it is almost straight up again it is still over 7 feet tall. 
Let me know what you think.

Stunzeed..


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow... That's insane Stunzeed.


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 17, 2007)

Here are some new pics:afroweed: 


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 23, 2007)

Here are some updated pics. I am about 3 weeks out now.


Stunzeed..:ccc:


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 23, 2007)

I think all that would last me a year or two...


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope so! I got my 1000watt HPS fixed today so I have 5 1000's and a 600 hps. 

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 24, 2007)

I will take some new pics tonight.


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (May 1, 2007)

Getting closer.



Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (May 3, 2007)

Check em out.


Stunzeed..


----------



## vitocorleone (Jun 9, 2007)

that was awesome.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 9, 2007)

I say god dam that stuff looks yummy,premo effort there mate


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 9, 2007)

This harvest should be here.. Where are ya sunzeed? You got ALOT of weed to be showing off..where's the updates?


----------



## Draston (Jun 11, 2007)

seriously... I want to see some updates!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 11, 2007)

Never before have I wanted to get naked and frollick around in a field of green soooo bad...lol! Stupendous job Stunzeed!


----------



## Mappy (Jun 17, 2007)

That is so rad that I now feel really small! Thanks for sharing with us Its growers like you who inspire me .


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 21, 2007)

still no update? hope hes alive, prob just to stoned to find his way to the computer


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 4, 2007)

Im still here guys. I harvested between 7-10 Oz per plant. Sorry I havent updated. I have a new crop going into bloom today. I will take pics soon.


Stunzeed..


----------



## Mappy (Jul 7, 2007)

wheres the trimmed and dried shots?:hubba:


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry no trim or dry shots. I was getting sketch toward the end and didnt take any. Here is a bad pic from my phone of day 2 of bloom. I will take good pics soon.


----------



## hertz (Feb 26, 2008)

Crazy.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 26, 2008)

crankin out the good ****! keep up the good work. this is a great production.​


----------



## Voltron (Mar 8, 2008)

whoa


----------

